# BORED STUDENT ENGINEERS



## mark handler (May 28, 2017)

BORED STUDENT ENGINEERS
The imagination knows no limits.  
IMAGINE WHAT IT TOOK TO SET THIS UP! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## cda (May 28, 2017)

And how proud of your child's  five year paid education.

Next global warming


----------



## mark handler (May 28, 2017)




----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2017)

It teaches out of the box,  problem solving.


----------

